# Colnago Limited Edition Ottanta



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Here are some very nice pictures on the New Colnago Limited Edition Ottanta bike.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

More pictures.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

More pictures


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Colnago Ottanta pictures.


----------



## Anthony3 (Aug 29, 2011)

That is really nice!! Do you have any of the whole bike unwrapped and all?


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Colnago Ottanta pictures #2


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Colnago Ottanta pictures #3


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Colnago Ottanta pictures #4


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Colnago Ottanta pictures #5


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

This is not my bike, I saw this bike on Colnago Con Brio - Home and thought the Colnago Ottanta Limited Edition bike is absolutely beautiful and I had to post pictures.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Beutiful bike - couldn't find the price - Would be interesting to know.


----------



## bolt30 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Price*

Just saw this on another site: UPDATE: We just received pricing information from Colnago so if you would like to own one of the limited C59 80 Ottanta Bicycles it will set you back $18,999, call or email to place your order!

OUCH!


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

do they come in 20 sizes?


----------



## jogger1 (Mar 23, 2012)

gold color is not my cup of tea


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

My tea actually is gold in color......however, I don't like gold bikes...


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

bolt30 said:


> Just saw this on another site: UPDATE: We just received pricing information from Colnago so if you would like to own one of the limited C59 80 Ottanta Bicycles it will set you back $18,999, call or email to place your order!
> 
> OUCH!


Or US$12,500 for Maestro 

The more I look at it, the more I want it. Would need to get the matching gold Sidi's though...


----------



## 2ndrep (Mar 14, 2012)

Even by Italian standards...this bike is just OTT !! Who in their right mind would buy one? Perhaps they will get bought by people in the middle east who will just hang them on the wall. No thanks !!


----------

